# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Unos pájaros para Raúl (y familia)

## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Como hace unos días, cuando subí algunas fotos de grullas en la Serena, REEGE me pidió algunos pájaros de mis excursiones, os voy a subir unas fotos de hoy en Monfragüe.

Salí de Badajoz antes de amanecer, y solamente estuve en dos miradores, primero en el castillo, y después en el salto del gitano. En el castillo, aparqué en el parking de la carretera que va de Villarreal de San Carlos a Torrejón el Rubio, y subí caminando por la carretera, caminos y escaleras que nos llevan al castillo. En la roca, junto a la carretera, y antes de llegar al castillo, encontré dos ejemplares de  cernícalo vulgar (creo), a los que pude hacer un reportaje:





















Sigue.

----------

aberroncho (23-feb-2015),F. Lázaro (22-feb-2015),FEDE (24-feb-2015),frfmfrfm (22-feb-2015),HUESITO (23-feb-2015),Jonasino (23-feb-2015),perdiguera (23-feb-2015),REEGE (22-feb-2015),sergi1907 (22-feb-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

Una vez en el castillo, con muy malas condiciones, ya que hacía bastante viento, los protagonistas fueron los buitres, tanto leonados como negros:





















Sigue.

----------

F. Lázaro (22-feb-2015),FEDE (24-feb-2015),frfmfrfm (22-feb-2015),HUESITO (23-feb-2015),perdiguera (23-feb-2015),REEGE (22-feb-2015),sergi1907 (22-feb-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

Continúo con más buitres:



En esta foto, al fondo el río:





Desde el castillo, me acerqué al salto del gitano, donde no había mucha actividad entre las carroñeras, pero un petirrojo se empeñó en que le hiciera un reportaje:













Y aquí se  termina el paseo, un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

aberroncho (23-feb-2015),F. Lázaro (22-feb-2015),FEDE (24-feb-2015),HUESITO (23-feb-2015),perdiguera (23-feb-2015),REEGE (22-feb-2015),sergi1907 (22-feb-2015),willi (23-feb-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy bonitas las fotos Los Terrines.
Un saludo, Francisco

----------

Los terrines (23-feb-2015)

----------


## REEGE

Sencillamente Impresionantes.
Muchas gracias amigo. A ver si nos volvemos a ver en otra Kdd o en otra ocasión ya que tengo gran afecto y cariño hacia todos y cada  uno de los integrantes del grupo que nos juntamos en Daimiel.
Preciosas.

----------

Los terrines (22-feb-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> 


Todas las fotos son una pasada, pero ésta ya es demasiado. 

Hacer esa pedazo de foto con ese bicho en vuelo y con el cañón a pulso, eso no lo hace cualquiera...

----------

Los terrines (23-feb-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Madre mía, qué buena cámara y paciencia tienes que tener para sacar esas pedazo de fotos!

----------

Los terrines (23-feb-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

¡Vaya fotos, tio¡

----------

Los terrines (23-feb-2015)

----------


## FEDE

Muchas gracias Los Terrines  :Smile: 

Tus reportajes tienen mucho que ver, con el valor qué yo le doy a este foro, da gusto recrearse viendo tus fotografías. 

Saludos  :Smile:

----------

Los terrines (24-feb-2015)

----------


## HUESITO

A ver Terrines, ¿tu tienes algo que ver con ese que se a llevado tantos oscars? ¿Ese tal Birdman?  :Smile:  :Smile: 
En serio, admirable trabajo estas fotos que nos brindas..
saludos.

----------

Los terrines (24-feb-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Hoy mi caminata ha sido por una pista rural junto al río Guadiana (margen izquierda, española), saliendo de Puente Ayuda, y río abajo; se trata de la cola de Alqueva, a unos 30 kilómetros de Badajoz. Os subo algunas fotos, casi todas de fauna, pero también algunos paisajes:





















Sigue.

----------

FEDE (04-mar-2015),frfmfrfm (06-mar-2015),HUESITO (05-mar-2015),REEGE (04-mar-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

Con estas instantáneas termino:















Y esto ha sido todo, un saludo cordial.

----------

aberroncho (04-mar-2015),FEDE (04-mar-2015),frfmfrfm (06-mar-2015),HUESITO (05-mar-2015),Jonasino (04-mar-2015),REEGE (04-mar-2015),willi (05-mar-2015)

----------

